# introducing my dogs!



## totalzoo (Feb 20, 2008)

Happy is my 7 year old Border Collie, she is my baby, and awsome at everything she has ever tried!









Misty is my 5 years old Border Collie, she is the clown of the house and a blast to train as she loves it so much lol 









Electra is my 2 year old Nova Scotia Duck Tolling Retriever..she is a show dog..for the main reason that she is completly and utterly usless for anything else lol, I mid as well accomplish SOMETHING with her. 









Rusty is my 5 year old JRT/Pom. I wasnt planning on anouther dog after Electra, Rusty just kind of showed up one night last Feb. and never left lol









those 4 are MY dogs, the next 2 are my moms, but I live with her, so they are "my" dogs too lol

Ripley is a 6 year old Schipperkie/Bosten Terrier from the Humane Society









Perky is an 8 year old unknown mix also from the Humane Society, she is a bit of of a princess and thinks quite highly of herself lol









and the last is Guinness, he is NOT mine and I dont even live with him. Guinness is a 4 month old Heeler cross my dad adopted from the Humane Society a week ago. he is my dad running buddy(my dad is a runner and coach) so this little guy gets to go all over the place, shortly he will be headed up to be the finnish line macot at a race


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

great pics they all look like lovely dogs  I have a soft spot for border collies


----------



## Katherna (Feb 20, 2008)

they're really sweet  I too love border collies.


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2008)

Great pictures, They all look very very happy


----------

